# Looking for a rescue near Wichita KS



## manther21

Hi! 

Anyone know where a GSD rescue near Wichita Kansas might be?

We are considering getting another pup and I would rather rescue instead of buying from a breeder.

Thanks for the help! (Abby will be excited for a brother or sister!)


----------



## kshort

Contact Missouri GSD Rescue - one of their board members lives in Wichita and they do a lot of rescue in that area. Good luck - they have some beautiful dogs come out of Wichita!

http://www.mogsrescue.com


----------



## weber1b

I applaud you for wanting a rescue dog, they're awesome. Welcome to the board also.


----------



## katieliz

yes, welcome to the board and thank you for wanting to rescue!!!


----------



## kelso

Hi!

Yes! thank you for wanting to rescue!

I volunteer for MOGS (Missouri GSD Rescue) and KShort is right..the v.p. of MOGS is actually in Wichita and a great amount of MOGS dogs are pulled from there. 

As a matter of fact one of the facilities that boards MOGS dogs in Wichita has to have them leave for the full paying "spring break" customers through March 14-April 4th. Foster homes are desperately needed as well, if you are considering/wanting to do that!

If you are interested in one of the Kansas City dogs from MOGS, I am very sure transport can be arranged









Contact me if you want!


----------



## faith42morrow64

kelso said:


> Hi! Yes! thank you for wanting to rescue! I volunteer for MOGS (Missouri GSD Rescue) and KShort is right..the v.p. of MOGS is actually in Wichita and a great amount of MOGS dogs are pulled from there. As a matter of fact one of the facilities that boards MOGS dogs in Wichita has to have them leave for the full paying "spring break" customers through March 14-April 4th. Foster homes are desperately needed as well, if you are considering/wanting to do that! If you are interested in one of the Kansas City dogs from MOGS, I am very sure transport can be arranged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contact me if you want!


 Looking for a older German shShepherd house trained some one join me all hr of the day go places I own my home no other pets single out small town kansas Florence


----------

